# Got my frame in today; more work on the 374.



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my new frame in today from Doug Peck; got here earlier than what I thought. Pictures below. The 974 (Dummy) I bought had a bad frame; but by purchase price reflected that.
Both frames are marked A/F#PA13D153 even though the newer one was made from Lionel.
As you can see the new one has colors I do not want so I will bring it to my "powder painter" to sandblast and paint satin black. This should be right on to the orginal color. When done I will transfer everything from the old one to the new one. The only thing I will add
is a 100 Ohm resister to the circuit to reduce the brightness/heat of the lamps as this will be a display only item; on all the time. Good bodies are hard to find because the originals
melted the body due to the heat. Very bad design by AC Gilbert on this. Very similiar to 
"Sam" the semephore as there is no area for "displacement of heat" from the bulb. Comments alway welcome--Larry:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Perhaps you could upgrade to LED's as the produce no heat and will last a long, long time. They make direct fit replacements, no wiring changes needed if you're running a DC power source. Some do come ready to install for AC applications as well.

Carl


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> Perhaps you could upgrade to LED's as the produce no heat and will last a long, long time. They make direct fit replacements, no wiring changes needed if you're running a DC power source. Some do come ready to install for AC applications as well.
> 
> Carl


Carl: Thanks for the idea; but "been there;tried that" and really don't like the results.
Why? I found that the LED bulbs give off a different color light output; it's more of a white
type of color. The old bulbs give off a more yellowish color. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you line it with tin foil to deflect the heat?
Don't they sell a soft white LED?

Put a switch on the light so you can turn it on and off?

It is a handsome paint scheme, shame you will only display it instead of running it.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Can you line it with tin foil to deflect the heat?
> Don't they sell a soft white LED?
> 
> Put a switch on the light so you can turn it on and off?
> ...


big ed: Thanks for the comments. Really don't want to go to the tin foil route; just not
right way to do it. The display itself has a power switch so no need to add more. Yes a
very handsome paint scheme; something about those combinations of colors. Don't have
the room for a nice display but may get one of those "All Aboard" sets just to have a live
test track available. Will add the resistor(can always be take out if needed).Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

My bad: Just realized I listing the wrong number for my project. Please excuse the
mistake: It should be 374 instead of 974. Will give you update when frame gets back.
Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, I expected to see an unloading box car - hey, none of us is perfect. And I have sausage fingers when typing.....


----------

